# Job site hazard: Lyme Disease



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Not even a porta-poty?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Not even a porta-poty?



Oh sure, derail my public safety announcement with talk of fecal matter. :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I've noticed that ticks are really bad this year. There are alot more of them than usual. My wife just got over a case of Lyme disease a couple of weeks ago. I have a cousin whose wheelchair bound and can't speak coherently. They say he has Lyme disease, but they also think he may have ALS.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is a health departmen requirement to have atleast a porta-john on these job sites? All of us construction workers need a place to wash our hands and so on.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I think osha requires one portajohn per 10 workers.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I think osha requires one portajohn per 10 workers.


 I need to brush up on that stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Does anyone know if it is a health departmen requirement to have atleast a porta-john on these job sites? All of us construction workers need a place to wash our hands and so on.


 yes its an osha requirement i think. i seem to remember something about 1 for every 20 guys.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spotting and removing the tick quickly is the key. The diseases carried by ticks take quite awhile to get from the tick into your body. And if you remove the tick with its head intact, you are good to go in most cases. You can either smother the little blood sucking bastard and make him remove himself, or flip him over on his back and pull him out. The latter is the method I prefer.

On a related note, I just recently read in Discover how scientists have discovered several proteins in the saliva glands of deer ticks that have some interesting properties. One of which includes inhibiting HIV's ability to bind to healthy cells.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Take some Vaseline and put it on the rear of the tick and it will back itself out. They breathe through the rear when the head is embedded in you.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Rent a portal john, install a hasp and lock, so you and your crew are the only ones using it.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was on a job site were all the contractors had rented porta-pottys roughly 1 per 10 employees and we all would use the closest one. One contractor decided to lock their pottys and gave his employees keys. By lunch all of those pottys had a second mystery lock on them. All locks were off the next day.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Rent a portal john, install a hasp and lock, so you and your crew are the only ones using it.:thumbsup:


 
Yep. This is what brotherhood is all about. :001_huh:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yep. This is what brotherhood is all about. :001_huh:


What do you mean by that?:001_huh:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some folks like to sit on piss covered seats and have blue goo splashed up on their balls, but I'd rather go in the woods and take my chances with the ticks. Hell, I'd rather deal with mountain lions than have to use a porto-crapper.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Seems to me the boss is being cheap. What would happen if you had females working onthis site?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chenley said:


> Take some Vaseline and put it on the rear of the tick and it will back itself out.



:blink:

The Center for Disease Control does not agree:


> Don’t use petroleum jelly, a hot match, nail polish, or other products to remove a tick.


http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/lyme/ld_tickremoval.htm




> _*Note:* Folklore remedies such as petroleum jelly or hot matches do little to encourage a tick to detach from skin. In fact, they may make matters worse by irritating the tick and stimulating it to release additional saliva, increasing the chances of transmitting the pathogen. These methods of tick removal should be avoided. In addition, a number of tick removal devices have been marketed, but none are better than a plain set of fine tipped tweezers.
> _


http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/tick_removal.html


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WE have ticks out the ying yang. Worse one (SERIOUSLY) was after bushing hogging my woods I found a tick on my d**K. Wife found the rhyming funny but I saw no humor in it.

I also found a deer tick on my lower back, sucking blood. Left a red spot about 6" in diameter. I have been tested twice and both were negative.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Some folks like to sit on piss covered seats and have blue goo splashed up on their balls, but I'd rather go in the woods and take my chances with the ticks. Hell, I'd rather deal with mountain lions than have to use a porto-crapper.


 
You will find that I agree with you on this from this older thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/im-never-eating-subway-ever-again-7045/index2/ post #31 by me reads as follows: 


Back when I worked mostly in residential, alot of the jobsites had no Dons Johns and I would often find myself using the nearest bucket or cardboard box I could find. My favorites were the houses that had plenty of woods around them. I actually prefer going in the woods rather than a portapotty. 

There was one house that was a pretty big custom home in the woods, and we worked in this house for I swear it must have been a month at least. Well in the back of the house where most of the woods were, there were what I called landmines everywhere. You would just walk back there and avoid the little piles of TP and find a new spot!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Does this mean that IF you can prove you got lyme disease while on the job, you would be eligible for Workman's Compensation? :blink:


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

*1926.51(a)(1)*
An adequate supply of potable water shall be provided in all places of employment.


"Toilets at construction jobsites."
*1926.51(c)(1)*
Toilets shall be provided for employees according to the following table:
Table D-1

______________________________________________________________
|
Number of |
employees |
_________________|____________________________________________
|
20 or less.......| 1
|
20 or more.......| 1 toilet seat and 1 urinal per 40 workers.
|
200 or more......| 1 toilet seat and 1 urinal per 50 workers.
_________________|____________________________________________


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

best tick removal:

(first take a couple swigs from the bottle of tequila under your seat)

take some 22 ammo out of your truck seat pocket (or ashtray, wherever you keep it), and dump the black powder on the tick (if you use 45's, might try 1/2 of the powder)

take another swig from the bottle of tequila

light the powder on fire

put the fire out with some of the piss you saved in the beer bottle from your last road trip

wash your arm with some of the tequila

take another swig and replace bottle under seat

disclaimer: these instructions are for professional electricians and should not be attempted by anyone, including the persons they are listed for.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> WE have ticks out the ying yang. Worse one (SERIOUSLY) was after bushing hogging my woods I found a tick on my d**K. Wife found the rhyming funny but I saw no humor in it.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

it's actually an OSHA violation to have a jobsite without toilet facilities or drinking water.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> I found a tick on my d**K. Wife found the rhyming funny but I saw no humor in it.


 Best blow job you ever got huh?:laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Safety-Guy said:


> *1926.51(a)(1)*
> An adequate supply of potable water shall be provided in all places of employment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Peter just proved myself dumb, like that wasn't apparent:whistling2: I have never heard of a wood tick. We had plenty of ticks in NC, no doubt. You couldn't hike where I was without snagging one.


----------



## noexpert (Mar 2, 2009)

A few years ago I was vacinated for Lymes. All I remember is it was something new at the time and my docter thought I should try it. I think it was a series of three shots. Other than that I am still alive and healthy although maybe a little warped!
Maybe something you guys might want to ask your docs. about.


----------

